# ProFTPD Help



## amcavoy (Nov 28, 2005)

I run Ubuntu Linux with an Apache server and just installed ProFTPD. I configured it to open the folder I want when I connect to it, but I cannot add / change anything in the directory. Also, I am unsure of how to create a username and password for FTP (so only certain people can change it). Does anyone know how to do so? I have searched Google but haven't been very lucky, so I'd really appreciate the help.

Thank you very much.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

The problem I see here is that you are lacking in the proper permissions to access anything. This would be related to the username problem you mention. 

With no specific experience with this FTP Daemon, I couldn't give you any specific help, except to check the config file for the proper place to create new users. 

Another good place to look may be the user guide, located on their site here:

http://www.proftpd.org/localsite/Userguide/linked/userguide.html


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

The usernames that ProFTPd uses are the ones that are provided by Linux. The FTP server won't use/create its own usernames as FTP servers are always tied into the OS. So, if you want a particular user to have access to particular files/directories, that user will need to have proper permissions for those files/dir's. If you want multiple users to have the same access, then you'll need to create a group and add each user to that group. You'll then need to set the permissions/ownership for that group for those files/dir's. 

Also, I recommend that you look at PureFTPd instead of ProFTPd. PureFTPd is smaller (memory usage wise), faster and more secure then ProFTPd.


----------

